# New Portsmouth - Bilboa Ferry Line News



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

See here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/article-37--0-0.html


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Eureka!!!!

I telelphoned them 4 times and each time spoke to a different person. They all gave me the same price on this:
Depart Sept. Open return. 2 passengers. MH 6.5x3m. Outside 2 berth cabin each way. £596.
Not bad I reckon.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*AT ferries*

Hi

The online booking system does not seem to allow for vehicles of 2.8m or over.

I have sent them an e mail and will advise accordingly.

Rapide561


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I posted about this company some time ago. Their rates for campervan are very favourable compared to the othe two operators. 

However they are very difficult to get hold of by phone or email. Email goes unanswered. Quotes also seem to vary each time you try to apply on line. 

I would still use them for the great saving aginst the other two. Not sure whether it is summer only or not as it was impossible when I tried to enter sailing dates after the end of October. 

I believe their height limit was 3m.


Motorhomer


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, look under the new ferry route portsmouth bilbao route and i've posted some info & tel. no's. on there.

Cheers Alex.


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

*acciona ferry to bilbao*

just thought i would post this for anybody who is interested. 
we booked this crossing when the good deals came out. we booked it on line even though the height was showing up to 2.80m and we are just over that the price was £309 one way for 2 adults 2 children with an outside cabin.(£15 more for the window). when i phoned up to check the height problem they increased the price by about £50 so we decided to take a gamble and plead ignorant. 
when we booked in nobody queried the height or length of the vehicle and we sailed through the check in. the next bit was a bit strange as the ferry was not drive on drive off so we had to drive in and manoeuvre as instructed our 7m hymer so as to be facing the right way to come off. 
we went on board and collected our cabin key which didn't have a window but was rectified straight away. the cabin was clean and of the same standard as p & 0 etc. we hadn't done this crossing before so was unsure what to expect but we have done portsmouth caen overnight so had some idea. 
there was a swimming pool and jacuzzi on deck which had an electronic conservatory type cover which came over when the weather wasn't warm enough. the kids loved this and spent most of the crossing in there. 
the shopping facilities were very poor with the smallest shop i have ever seen. the food was ok but typically spanish and reasonably priced. 
the cinema showed quite old films but was ok. the children's area was just a small ball pool area. i think there was entertainment on but it was very late at night and the children were tired by then. 
overall i would say that if you just want to get there with minimal facilities it is fantastic value for money, but if you are looking for a lot more going on etc. this would not be for you. 
i think they may improve facilities when they realise what the british market expects. hope this has been useful to somebody.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: acciona ferry to bilbao*



majvs said:


> just thought i would post this for anybody who is interested.
> we booked this crossing when the good deals came out. we booked it on line even though the height was showing up to 2.80m and we are just over that the price was £309 one way for 2 adults 2 children with an outside cabin.(£15 more for the window). when i phoned up to check the height problem they increased the price by about £50 so we decided to take a gamble and plead ignorant.
> when we booked in nobody queried the height or length of the vehicle and we sailed through the check in. the next bit was a bit strange as the ferry was not drive on drive off so we had to drive in and manoeuvre as instructed our 7m hymer so as to be facing the right way to come off.
> we went on board and collected our cabin key which didn't have a window but was rectified straight away. the cabin was clean and of the same standard as p & 0 etc. we hadn't done this crossing before so was unsure what to expect but we have done portsmouth caen overnight so had some idea.
> ...


Hello,

what a nice detailed reply. It seems you cannot book in on the net for over 2.8m but as you say it is possible for the ship (what type of vessel is it?) to take overheight.

Thansk for the information

Trev


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

Booked yesterday using the Caravan Club booking system & their special offer £220 return!!! for out 15/09/06 back 09/10/06. The CC system shows height up to 3m - I was going to book a few weeks ago using the MF link - the price then was £680. Glad I waited.
Thanks for the detailed info Majvs - now I know what to expect.
Don


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, had a letter this morning telling me that Southern Ferries have gone into administration on 14th Aug. 
It states that at the present time the company cannot honour payments to the ferry companies and therefore any travel arrangements cannot be guaranteed etc. etc.
the phone no. on letter to contact them is 0870 499 1305 
Have not checked if mine is ok or not . I booked the same time as Hub and have received my tickets. We booked back in May.

Good luck
Alex.


----------

